# Unable to post content with more than one link to Google.com



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

In another thread, I tried to include links to three Google Patent Search pages.

Like so:

http://www.g--gle.com/patents?id=zhqYAAAAEBAJ 
http://www.g--gle.com/patents?id=FMM0AAAAEBAJ 
http://www.g--gle.com/patents?id=TuplAAAAEBAJ

But if I change the g--gle to proper google links, I get a blank white page with this error:



> Fatal error: Cannot redeclare goldbrick_hook_google_complete() (previously declared in /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/goldbrick/includes/sites/google.php:33) in /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/goldbrick/includes/sites/google.php on line 36


Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Weird, I sent it off for a look.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

I tested several google links in the testing area and it seems related to including more than one of these Google URL's (/patents?id=XXXXXXXXX)

Any time I include more than one link in a post that is that style link, it throws the Goldbrick error.

However, I can post them one by one, or I can use BBcode () to post more than one, and that w...cept in this specific case, at least not yet.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It fails even with links like this

http://www.g-ogle.com/
http://www.g-ogle.com/

But this works: 
http://www.google.com/ http://www.google.com/


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, allow me to decode:



> "Fatal error: Cannot redeclare goldbrick_hook_google_complete() "


means that whatever program defines the goldbrick_hook_google_complete() function is using an "include()" or "require()" instead of "include_once()" or "require_once()".



> "(previously declared in /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/goldbrick/includes/sites/google.php:33)


google.php is the file being included multiple times which is trying to redeclare the same function every time "google.com" is found on a new line in a post.



> /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/goldbrick/includes/sites/google.php on line 36


Look around line 36 in */home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/goldbrick/includes/sites/google.php* for the offending function or include call.


----------

